# new castine install pic



## dvellone (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know if this attachment will work out. This is the newly installed stove ready to go except for expansion of the hearth which was sized for the nordic.
Don't mind those old salvaged double-hungs behind the stove, they get blocked off dec. - march. The planning of the house didn't originally include a woodstove - the first winter's heating bill changed all that!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great.  I like the knotty woodwork on the walls and floors.  Leave the windows.  They look really good there.


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2008)

That stove looks right at home there. Nice spot. I agree about the windows. Put some tight storm windows on the outside and let the light in. 
You're going to be a lot toastier this winter with the F400. Just be sure to open the windows during the breakin burns.


----------



## polaris (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet! Gotta love a Jotul.


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2008)

dvellone, is that a surface thermometer on double wall pipe? If yes, it should go on the stove top. Ignore the scales on it (safe, hot, overfire) and just use it for temperature reading.


----------



## Corie (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the stove and tile color and I love the knotty pine. I probably would have extended the hearth pad forward some. You sure don't  want to risk getting embers on that beautiful floor.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job.  Did you build the house/room yourself?  I'm looking forward to running my Castine this winter.


----------



## dvellone (Sep 3, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Nice job.  Did you build the house/room yourself?  I'm looking forward to running my Castine this winter.



Yes, self built home. My wife and I purchased some acreage and wanting to get on it quickly put up our 16x22' cape with 10x12 bath/laundry. All locally milled white pine, larch and hemlock.  Hoping to start the "main" house sometime in the next two years.


----------



## dvellone (Sep 3, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> dvellone, is that a surface thermometer on double wall pipe? If yes, it should go on the stove top. Ignore the scales on it (safe, hot, overfire) and just use it for temperature reading.



I stuck the thermometer up there when we switched stoves. It actually isn't accurate anymore for some reason and I'll need to pick a new one up.


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 3, 2008)

your install looks great. i agree, leave the windows.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 3, 2008)

stove looks niced the pad looks small what is the size


----------



## dvellone (Sep 3, 2008)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> stove looks niced the pad looks small what is the size



The pad is 37"wide x 54" deep (From the inside corner to the front). It was sized for my jotul nordic and I'll now to add a 6" tile row on each side, and 2) 6" rows across the front which will put it a bit over where it needs to be.


----------



## BXTF (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job the stove looks great. Like everyone else, leave the windows.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 4, 2008)

dvellone said:
			
		

> J-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, I'm jealous.  Good luck getting the house to where you want it.


----------



## abj1969 (Sep 4, 2008)

looks great.  love the looks of that room too.


----------



## woodburn (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone- the stove and room are beautiful.  What made you say "Don't mind the windows"?  Did you strictly mean because of the inefficiency of them?  They certainly look beautiful!


----------

